
Samsung’s new Sero TV can rotate vertically for your TikTok and Instagram videos - dirtyid
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/5/21050604/samsung-sero-tv-rotate-vertical-video-tiktok-ces-2020#comments
======
techdragon
This would also be excellent for many arcade games (and many faithful arcade
ports) that were originally designed for arcade cabinets using a portrait
orientation.

My first thought is playing some classic Ikaruga, but there’s heaps more games
(not just shootem ups) out there that are better in their original portrait
mode.

Edit: in case anyone is curious why this would be better than a normal screen
on a stand that can rotate. It’s because the majority of screens are not
designed with significant vertical viewing angles, so when rotated they become
visually less appealing for people to gather round and enjoy like the classic
crt screens of old arcade machines.

------
dirtyid
Intrigued. Was just mirroring my phone on the TV to play some games and wished
there was landscape options. Asian social media is also experimenting with
short vertical shows designed for Gen Z. Also build in stand seems useful.
That's 1 less piece of furniture to move.

